

Wallpaper group - thedookmaster
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wallpaper_group

======
ChrisGranger
I didn't know there were only seventeen distinct groups.

When I was little, I used to enjoy creating artistic patterns like these with
graph paper and colored markers. It wasn't long before it became trivial to do
so using computers instead. It's impressive that ancient craftsmen were able
to use complex patterns like these in floor tile mosaics and such...

